# oh dear, 3dp FET and going crazy



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi all
Since my first fresh ivf in Feb, which resulted in a BFP, and followed by a m/c, I have been reading on this site regularly, but the thought of writing anything has been to painful. One of my friends has had a baby girl since then, and three friends have announced their pregnancies-all three would have got pregnant at the same time as I had my m/c, and it hurts like hell on earth as you all know. 
Anyway, I had 3 embryos frozen from that cycle, and I've had one 7 cell transfered back on Tuesday-of the other two, one arrested, and the other perished .
My problem is, this was a natural FET, and my clinic rely totally on an opk surge done at home. This was last Saturday, on cd 14. I'm a bit dubious about the whole natural FET thing to be honest, especially with no blood test or anything. The clinic told me that test day will be two weeks last Tuesday, but my af would be due a week today on my 28 day (if I'm lucky) cycle. I'm really confused as o why they told me to test then, when if my period is early, it could come as early as next Wednesday. As for symptoms, I've got the usual pmt feelings, sore (.) (.) I get every month anyway,and  ovary pains.The only different thing is a stabbing feeling I had to the side of my belly button for about five minutes last night, which got my hopes up as I've read that can be a sign of something happening
Anyway, I've just done a crazy thing. I had some left over opk's, and I've just peed on one, and there was only one line, and I've read that they are the same as hpt's. Gutted. Feel really really sad, and just so want it to be my turn. I've waited so long. To add to the stress, my sister is also on her first ever 2ww after a fresh ivf cycle. We both want children so much, and obviously I would be thrilled for her if it worked, but sad for us.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

your feelings sound totally normal for the 2ww 
I too felt very wary about natural FET and had little/no hope in it working - as you can see, it did for me, I was very lucky   

If it helps at all, you'd be very lucky to get a BFP using a pregnancy test 3dpt, never mind using an OPK   Personally, I am skeptical about using OPK's as HPT's - I know its worked for some, but not everyone and I feel it either gets your hopes up, or makes you feel worse, as in your case.  Leave the OPK's/HPT's alone for another week or so, and all the best for the outcome of your tx   

x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Marie,
Congratulations on your lucky FET! Thank you for replying. I'm laying off the  pee sticks now! They just make you feel worse! 

Feeling more and more as if AF is coming as the days go by.There are so many different situations and outcomes in this crazy world of IF aren't there, with everybody's body acting differently. I'm just  . Lots of luck for the rest of your pregnancy. 

Nikki


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Sam

Not sure if you remember me but we went through our ICSI at the same time as your IVF in Feb, we got a BFN which left me so distraught I wasn't sure I could go through it again, but we went for it and I got bad OHSS, was admitted into hospital and had a truly crappy time.

They froze our embryos so we are just waiting now for my AF to start so that we can go back again. They explained FET to me but it seems really confusing, its all hormones too, Prostap then a few weeks later its cyclogest and oral HRT until they do the transfer 

My DHs sister announced her pregnancy on Saturday, and our friends yesterday. Needless to say I spent the night in bed sobbing my heart out. I know exactly how you feel, it hurts so much. Its not that I'm unhappy for them I just wish it was me and my DH. You should feel very lucky that you have your sister to lean on through this horrible experience. Although it has to be terrible luck that both of you have to go through it.

Anyway, just wanted to show you some support, keeping everything crossed for you

Sarah xxx


----------

